# Just because you think they arent breeding....



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, my male has been calling like crazy but the female didn't seem real interested and I didn't see any eggs.... I assumed they werent doing anything. Guess I was wrong. I opened the top to feed before going to see my parents for Christmas, look what I found.










And promptly went **** I don't have water in there for them to transport to. That's fixed now.


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> Well, my male has been calling like crazy but the female didn't seem real interested and I didn't see any eggs.... I assumed they werent doing anything. Guess I was wrong. I opened the top to feed before going to see my parents for Christmas, look what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Is this your first tad?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

From these guys... first of my 16 terribilis to breed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats Sarah!

Although, wouldn't they technically be the first and second of your 16 terribilis to breed?


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks good Sarah, thats always a nice suprise  just in time for the holidays.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Congrats Sarah!
> 
> Although, wouldn't they technically be the first and second of your 16 terribilis to breed?


Smart A**  Yes I suppose they would be Zach, thanks for pointing that out. Pretty excited none the less.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is always a great site to see!! congrats


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

16?! How do to keep them all fed? LOL, I hope they do well for you. Keep us updated and be sure to post pics throughout metemorphesis, if you wouldn't mind!

Brent


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

thetattooedone said:


> 16?! How do to keep them all fed? LOL, I hope they do well for you. Keep us updated and be sure to post pics throughout metemorphesis, if you wouldn't mind!
> 
> Brent


LOL... LOTS of hydei and bean beetles, and the occasional crickets and waxworms.

I sure could do that Brent. I am probably going to get a decent DSLR here shortly so I should be able to get some good pics.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

so heres a bit of an update... .I havent gotten a good pic of the tad yet, but its huge already. I just found these, its a small clutch but it seems like they are all good.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

oh and for you that might want a pic of mom:








Just goes to show how much variation there is. Dad is a lot more orange, but is still classified as a yellow.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

do they have a hut in the tank? can we get a full tank shot?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

no hut, I put one in and they never used it

No tank shot either as its just a very heavily grown in temp container, maybe about 20 gallons, not big enough IMO, but it being so overgrown helps. Although they tend to stick right next to each other, so I don't think it matters much.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats on more boogers on the leaf.

Soon your house will just be filled with cleavage.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

LOL, thanks for the well wishes Tim


----------

